# Wedding Present - engraved kali sticks



## wee_blondie (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi folks,

Just wondering if any of you could point me in the direction of a supplier of custom kali sticks?  There is a couple at the gym who are getting married this year and as they both do a bit of kali, I thought that getting some personalised sticks would be a nice present.

Any help would be appreciated!

Heather


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 19, 2007)

AWMA will just about do anything if you ask them


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks!  Do you happen to know if they ship to the UK?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 19, 2007)

wee_blondie said:


> Thanks! Do you happen to know if they ship to the UK?


 

they ship anywhere in the world just go to www.awma.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 19, 2007)

You might want to try www.kriscutlery.com  Cecil the owner has
great sticks and I would highly recommend the Kamagong as a present.
They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks folks!  Can't wait to start shopping (gives me something to do on this god-forsaken-rig!!


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 20, 2007)

If you're interested in looking at something that's _not_ engraved, try the link to Mark Hoza on this page.  I found that Mark's sticks (made from Australian ironwood) to be exceptional.  He might also be able to carve a dagger for you if there's enough time.

I have kamagong and bahi sticks in my collection, and I still like the ironwood sticks that Mark made for me best of all.  They are very dense (ironwood has been known to sink in water) and have a beautiful burnt umber color.

The pictures of the flutes on Mark's homepage are representative of the color of the wood.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Tames D (Jan 21, 2007)

That would make a cool wedding present. Where were you when I got married, LOL ? We just got the traditional wedding presents. Would of been sweet to get some martial arts related stuff. Although my wife probably wouldn't agree, LOL.


----------

